# Strategy



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

There has been discussion about “strategy” in one’s golf game. So what is “strategy” exactly? I am not really sure myself, but I do have some thoughts on what should make up a golfer‘s strategy. I know I don’t do all this stuff most of the time. This is a blog I have added to my own site. Thought I would throw it out here for others‘ perusal. 

First should be their playing ability (handicap) and how that ability relates to the course the golfer is playing. Now I know I play my home course different than I do new courses that I have never played. Even courses I have played before, but not on regular basis get a different perspective of play from me. I am more cautious when playing on unknown conditions. On my home course, I tend to play it with reckless abandon more times than not. That’s the fun part of golf for me. 

Getting back to a player’s handicap. If the player is an 18 handicap, then perhaps their ability dictates that the golfer plays for no more than a “5” on each hole. Playing to the golfer’s handicap will relieve the golfer of any undue pressure during the round. While playing for a “5” on every hole, the golfer should take advantage of any natural pars, or birdies that might happen. If a natural bogey should show up, then so be it, since the golfer is playing to his/her handicap. Of course if a natural double bogey, or worse should show up for the golfer, the strategy there might be to give the high score it’s due respect, forget about it, and move on to the next hole. 

Next up might be the player’s mental aspect of their play. Is their mental strategy to play recklessly, or in some sort of control. If a golfer’s back is to the wall, and a low percentage shot is really necessary, then that’s what the golfer should hit. However, unless the golfer is playing in some sort of competition, a low percentage shot is of no use to the golfer. It’s better to play the higher percentage shot, one the golfer has the most confidence in using when trying to escape trouble. My mental strategy pretty much goes out the window when after a few holes, I know that I am not the worst golf in my group for that round. I can play on "cruise control" since the less fortunate golfer is getting all the negative attention from others. Put me with someone of better, or equal ability, or in sanctioned competition, and I will stay mentally focused for as long as I need to…..during each hole. I can’t stay focused for 4-6 hours straight, but for 10-15 minutes per hole, I can hold a decent thought process. I don’t always make the right decision(s) but the thought process is there. 

Old Mother nature, and her weather pattern for the round needs to be factored into the golfer’s strategy. Windy, rainy, hot, and/or cold, weather effects the way the golfer plays. Different weather patterns effect the golfer’s swing, as in accuracy, targets, and distance. Different weather requires the golfer to adjust to the conditions. Club selection becomes an important part of the golfer’s strategy for the round. Does the golfer need to keep shots lower, or will the golfer’s normal trajectory still work, based on the weather? 

Next up might be course/green conditions. Are conditions slow, medium, or fast. What about the course’s hazards? Distances, and locations in the fairway? What hazards protect the greens? A golfer will need a different strategy (course management) to play different course conditions and/or set ups. Shot selection strategy becomes important. Higher, lower, or normal shot trajectories will tax the golfer’s mind. The golfer’s carry distance, and club selection needs to be factored in. The roll the golfer’s ball has after the carry is important based on course/green conditions. 

All of the above, (and more) and the golfer’s playing attitude all work together to form the golfer’s strategy for the round at hand. It seems to me that very seldom a golfer’s strategy will remain the same during every round that’s played. It just boils down to thinking about, and playing “one shot at a time”.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I think I have the gist of your point; weather, skill level, course your playing and the people you're playing with have an impact on "your" game. So if I met you in Fillmore you a low handicapper, me a high hadicapper, a course I've never played, you and I will meet in person for the first time. your expectations of a good golf game is going to be different than mine. I have seen consitant golfers be dragged down playing with inconsistant golfers and visa versa.

So you should have the mind set to play "Your" game not the other players game and just have fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Deleted for double post


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

If/when you and I meet in Fillmore, my expectations are to just have a fun round, and share some stories, while getting to know each other. Heck, I could care less if we even kept a score card. When we are done, we can tell everyone on this golf forum about all the great holes we played. Especially all those HIOs, and eagles we got.......


broken tee said:


> I think I have the gist of your point; weather, skill level, course your playing and the people you're playing with have an impact on "your" game. So if I met you in Fillmore you a low handicapper, me a high hadicapper, a course I've never played, you and I will meet in person for the first time. your expectations of a good golf game is going to be different than mine. I have seen consitant golfers be dragged down playing with inconsistant golfers and visa versa.
> 
> So you should have the mind set to play "Your" game not the other players game and just have fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*My Way*

For me it's about managing my way around the golf course according to the prevailing conditions and the type of golf course. Being aware of my strengths and weaknesses I try to play accordingly to the best of my ability to get the job done.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> If/when you and I meet in Fillmore, my expectations are to just have a fun round, and share some stories, while getting to know each other. Heck, I could care less if we even kept a score card. When we are done, we can tell everyone on this golf forum about all the great holes we played. Especially all those HIOs, and eagles we got.......


I can handle that...look at some of the crazy stuff I type here.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

My strategy is to play the course and the yardage irrespective of which course and who I'm playing against. In matchplay if you play against par you will halve most holes, win a few and lose to the odd birdie - end result being a win. Apart from good conversation I ignore my opponent's bad shots as he may chip in with his recovery - don't relax till you've won the hole, then start again on the next hole.

Statistically low handicappers win approx 60% of matches. So if you are a low handicapper don't think you're guaranteed to win, and if you are a high handicapper don't expect to lose. Play your own game to your own strengths and you have a good chance of winning.

And don't forget you're where you want to be, i.e. out on a golf course so enjoy it. That will make a difference too.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Krugerace and Big hobbit your stategy is your game and hobbit the key is to have fun like you said:thumbsup:


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I see strategy as nothing more than having a plan for each hole, and each shot. It means that you've taken any factors you are aware of into consideration when planning each shot. I think that trying to plan any farther ahead than one hole at a time is unnecessary, and maybe even counterproductive. Your strategy has to be flexible to account for variables such as weather during play. In a match, strategy change due to success or failure by your opponent too - that is, do you really need to take a gamble on a particular hole, or can you play it safe because he is in trouble?

I see course strategy as simply having a flexible plan which works best when you don't try to over-complicate it.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*Snow*

Okay Frogshair what strategy did you use today :laugh:


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Same as I use most of the time. Hit it, go find it, then hit it again. Once I was done hitting it, I would pull out my flat stick, and start putting it. No pressure what so ever. Just a fun round with the guys. No lost balls. Used the same tee for 16 holes before I finally broke it. Shot an easy 83. Old Ma Nature was up to her tricks today with some wet/snowy weather. The snow did not stick, and the rain gear held up. Probably because I did not have my name sewn onto the back of top part.  


broken tee said:


> Okay Frogshair what strategy did you use today :laugh:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

The news here said the vegas area got a dusting , but Parump(sp) got 2" glad someone got out to play we still haven't reached above freezing tet


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

The snow did not stick on my side of town. It knows better, and does not want to be turned yellow . The heavier stuff was west/northwest of us. Some golf courses in that area were closed for a while. Others will probably open back up today. The only weather issues that effects my home course is flooding, and of course wind. Today is a windy day for us with a chill factor some where in the mid/low 30*s. I bought a travel trailer yesterday, and plan on checking it out more thoroughly in our some what foul weather. There is some golf strategy involve with this travel trailer, as I figure out where my bag, and trolley are going to sit while on the road. :thumbsup:


broken tee said:


> The news here said the vegas area got a dusting , but Parump(sp) got 2" glad someone got out to play we still haven't reached above freezing tet


----------

